# Solved: Solved: Event Log service failed; No network; Winsock reset doesn't help



## finnan (Sep 11, 2011)

*PROBLEM:*
Being a technician, I always have my Lenovo laptop running *Windows 7 Professional x64*, working perfectly and smoothly.
One perfect day I installed Apple iTunes, rebooted my laptop and then I discovered that many services had stopped working:

fingerprint logon failed (so I switched to entering password);
very slow startup (up to 1 minute delay comparing with the time it normally consumes);
NO Internet access at all: nor wireless neither wired;
system message in notification area:


> Failed to connect to a windows service.
> Windows could not connect to the System Event Notification Service service. This problem prevents limited users from logging on to the system. As an administrative user, you can review the System Event Log for details about why the service didn't respond.



Event Viewer (eventvwr.exe) could not start because of a problem with the service;
In Services snap-in there were two services in uncommon state:
Windows Event Log in Starting...
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper in Starting...
both were holding infinitely.

Of cause, first of all I uninstalled Apple iTunes, Bonjour (Apple service), QuickTime and other software I recently install.
Didn't help.
I tried Clean Boot, "sfc /scannow", System Resfore...
Didn't help.

I looked into Google for solutions. Many guys recommend to reset TCP/IP and Winsock with these commands (should be run under administrative account!):

```
netsh winsock reset
netsh int ip reset
```
It *works* for almost everyone with the same problem (so *try it first!*), but not for me and a couple of guys, because of the following error:

```
Initialization Function InitHelperDll in NSHHTTP.DLL failed to start with error code 11003
```
*SOLUTION:*


find a machine with the same OS;
run regedit on that machine and export HKLM/System/CurrentControlSet/Services/Winsock and HKLM/System/CurrentControlSet/Services/Winsock2 into .reg files;
run regedit.exe on your computer under administraive account;
find and delete HKLM/System/CurrentControlSet/Services/Winsock and HKLM/System/CurrentControlSet/Services/Winsock2
restore them by applying .reg files from a healthy machine;
reboot;
reset TCP/IP by executing two commands above;
reboot againg;
done!

In case you have no healthy machine around, I attached my .reg files (for Windows 7 Pro x64) for your convenience.

If it helps you - please, post a couple of words here! Thank you!

P.S. Many thanks to adlep who post the main idea: http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=27479319&postcount=1


----------

